# La tarada de les gallines vuelve con compañía. Esta vez masculina. ¿Se la trincará?



## Otrasvidas (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (13 Mar 2022)

Vengan , ajajajaaja


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (13 Mar 2022)

Ahora la PUTA es el!


----------



## Discrepante Libre (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fargo (13 Mar 2022)

"Más puta que la de las gallinas".


----------



## DarkNight (13 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


>



será uno de sus clientes. Ejerce como prostituta desde hace 2 años mínimo


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (13 Mar 2022)

Menudo par de subnormales.... y pensar que estos dos consumen oxígeno y agua sin merecerlo...


----------



## Rojelio Medio (13 Mar 2022)

Al final dicen "posicionate y lucha" ? 

Podrian decir "posicionate y ducha".


----------



## Cimbrel (13 Mar 2022)

Menudos chorrongos tiene que echar por el ojal, tanta puta verdura no hace mas que compactarse ahi y arrastrar la zurraspa. Tiene que tener un ojal como la bandera de Japan.


----------



## McLovin (13 Mar 2022)

"Revisa tus privilegios de especie"...


Además de los privilegios por ser blancos, hombres y vivir en el primer mundo, también tenemos que revisar nuestros "privilegios de especie". Tócate los cojones mariloles. Pero estos payasos de donde han salido?


----------



## WN62 (13 Mar 2022)

Muy pobre performance. Él tiene que meterse más en el papel de huelebragas y ella ya cansa en el rol de malota/comprometida: 0.5/10.


----------



## AMP (13 Mar 2022)

No se de qué se extraña la gente

Se cumplen 30 años del cierre de los manicomios en España – SID.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Mar 2022)

Fotos de ella zorreando. Lo demás no tiene interés. 
Pensé quw acabarían haciéndose un Puretaboo. 
Qué poco se lo han currado.


----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (13 Mar 2022)

Por algo hay un dicho entre la gente del campo que dice "eres más puta que una gallina".


----------



## Invasor (13 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> será uno de sus clientes. Ejerce como prostituta desde hace 2 años mínimo



Eso o el manele de ella, por si se pone chungo algún cliente.



Resulta que al final sí que come carne XD


Por cierto, desde que se supo siempre he pensado que con la cantidad de tarados que tenemos, la muchache tiene que tener una buena cartera de clientes y facturar curiosamente


----------



## Knight who says ni (13 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> *La tarada de les gallines vuelve con compañía. Esta vez masculina.*



No veo ningún hombre ahí.


----------



## aventurero artritico (13 Mar 2022)

pues le ha mejorado el cutis, 

a ver si va acabar como una podemita millonaria y la irene montero vestida de dior.-..


----------



## pepecling (13 Mar 2022)

La pregunta es si se la trinca jratix o pagando.


----------



## hijodepantera (13 Mar 2022)

Al César lo que es del César y esta pava esta buena que te cagas (pese a su extraño rostro) y el tipo es un bigardo de cuidado...eso si, entre los dos ni media neurona.

P.d: esta gente defiende de verdad la basura en la que cree no como la chusma del psoe o de potemos.


----------



## patroclus (13 Mar 2022)

Tienen una pinta de fumaporros que apesta.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Mar 2022)

Es un cliente. La tipa es prosti.


----------



## Guaguei (13 Mar 2022)

tiene cresta de gallo, no digo mas, esperemos que solo si es si


----------



## Drogoprofe (13 Mar 2022)

Un buen gallo se ha pillado


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Mar 2022)

Pelea de gallos. Parece que rapean


----------



## HUSH (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (13 Mar 2022)

Los que llevan esas pintas son todos pijos del opus que se han "rebelado" contra sus familiares, pero siguen viviendo de ellos.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


>



Lo que hacen algunos por follar.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Mar 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> "Revisa tus privilegios de especie"...
> 
> 
> Además de los privilegios por ser blancos, hombres y vivir en el primer mundo, también tenemos que revisar nuestros "privilegios de especie". Tócate los cojones mariloles. Pero estos payasos de donde han salido?



De la factoria "Soros, Fraudez and friends"


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Mar 2022)

Muy empático el tío poniéndose UNA CRESTA DE GALLO.


----------



## Knight who says ni (13 Mar 2022)

Vaya par de esperpentos... da igual lo que digan, da igual lo que defiendan, son esperpénticos.


----------



## DarkNight (13 Mar 2022)

Y por cierto, añado algo. Tengo un conocido en Cataluña, donde ella ejerce, que dice que la chupa bastante bien.

Debe hacer buenas mamadas la poli-tatuada.

Y luego va de feminista.

Me gustaria empotrarla a 4 patas mientras la llamo Feminazi al odio, y ella me llama "machista". Que gima como una Puta.


----------



## pandillero (13 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



¡Levántate y ducha!


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (13 Mar 2022)

Decidle al spidnete de mierda que le devuelva lss botas al tio silvano, que con estos días de lluvia es una putada ir a la granja a las 05h00 a.m. con el barrizal.


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (13 Mar 2022)

Viogenizado a la vista


----------



## Hasta los webs (13 Mar 2022)

A esto putos guarros de mierda los metía en un campo de trabajo, a trabajar 16 horas seguidas picando piedra y se les quitaban las tonterías de la cabeza..


----------



## perifollo (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (13 Mar 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Lo que hacen algunos por follar.



Si los foreros hablaran...!


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Mar 2022)

Ella obviamente si tiene privilegios, esa casa tan nueva para mi la quisiera.
Por cierto, el en botas de goma y ella creo que lleva zapatos de seguridad, que coño habrán andau haciendo antes?


----------



## Benedicto Camela (13 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta de que le gusta más morder almohada.


----------



## Nostalgia (13 Mar 2022)

Vaya frikis macho


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (13 Mar 2022)

*Maricones y Putas *


----------



## Th89 (13 Mar 2022)

Para estos el gel de ducha es como el ajo para los vampiros  

Tiene que oler a gloria el tugurio.


----------



## superloki (13 Mar 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


>



Llevo siendo vegetariano casi 8 años y estos hijos de puta van a hacer que me coma un puto chuletón...  De todos modos, creo que esos tarados no representan nada y no hay que etiquetar a nadie por las chorradas que sueltan. Yo tengo claras mis ideas y lo que elijo para comer, y por supuesto no hago ni puto caso a lo que me puedan decir esos energúmenos... Cada uno es mayorcito para saber lo que tiene que hacer y qué comer...


----------



## Ibar (13 Mar 2022)

Se ha buscado un gallo, lleva hasta cresta jaja


----------



## Rachmaninov (13 Mar 2022)

Pero vamos a ver señores que estamos ya perdiendo mucho el norte.

¿Y las fotos en pelotas de la señorita prostituta?


----------



## Ederto (13 Mar 2022)

ay por favor!


----------



## ANS² (13 Mar 2022)

necesitan una ducha... pero de gas


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (13 Mar 2022)

La puerca esta sigue trabajando de puta? Porque cuando le meten la polla por el coño en cierta manera está comiendo carne.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (13 Mar 2022)

Desconectados de la naturaleza. Es ético que un cocodrilo le abra la panza a un ñu y se lo coma vivo mientras le cuelgan los intestinos por el suelo. Pero nosotros comer un pollo sacrificado con dignidad no.


----------



## alas97 (13 Mar 2022)

lucha contra el "opresor" mientras cobra porque le tiren la lefa en la jeta.


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Mar 2022)

Se la folla con furia gallinacea.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Mar 2022)

No se la trincará, con esa cara de bobo como mucho le pagará unas fantas, se matará a pajas viendo el vídeo que tiene la piojosa esa besando al jabalí y poco más. Mientras ella seguirá ejerciendo de puta y de zoofílica como hasta ahora.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Mar 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> No veo ningún hombre ahí.



Exacto, eso es un onvrecillo betazo. Ese no ha follado en su vida, como mucho le ha dado por culo algún maricón y poco más.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (13 Mar 2022)

¿Trincársela? A esta ya le sacaron el perfil de no se que web de citas, es mas puta que las gallines a las que protege.


----------



## Galvani (13 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> será uno de sus clientes. Ejerce como prostituta desde hace 2 años mínimo



¿Ese? Un día busque a esta tía, y vi que cobraba 150 mínimo. Ese tendrá para litronas y poco más.


----------



## biba ecuador (13 Mar 2022)

Es más higiénico fuckarse a la gallina que a ella
Y cobra menos!!


----------



## Antiparticula (13 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Ese? Un día busque a esta tía, y vi que cobraba 150 mínimo. Ese tendrá para litronas y poco más.



[
A ver, que las lumis también follan por placer.


----------



## Galvani (13 Mar 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> [
> A ver, que las lumis también follan por placer.



Jajaja muy bueno. Con ese NO. Por placer con un famoso que pueda sacar pasta o un negro etc.


----------



## Decipher (13 Mar 2022)

A tomar por culo todos los chantajistas emocionales, robolucionarios, aspirantes a santitos a costa del dinero de los demás. A esta gente se la metia en monasterios por algo, para que no diesen el coñazo al resto de la sociedad y pudiesen tener sus sociedades socialistas de mierda.


----------



## greendoormas (13 Mar 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Al final dicen "posicionate y lucha" ?
> 
> Podrian decir "posicionate y ducha".



El comentario más sutil e inteligente en años...mi enhorabuena


----------



## Visilleras (13 Mar 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> "Revisa tus privilegios de especie"...
> 
> 
> Además de los privilegios por ser blancos, hombres y vivir en el primer mundo, también tenemos que revisar nuestros "privilegios de especie". Tócate los cojones mariloles. Pero estos payasos de donde han salido?



Hace 15 años nos escandalizaban los vídeos de militantes feminitas trans que querían castrar a los hombres y que pretendían "alcanzar" el poder.

(Ahora ya no nos escandaliza, porque no los han metido en cada ámbito de la vida)

Esto es lo mismo: Overton a saco.

Lo que hoy parece "una locura" radical, en 10 años será una "posición normal y legítima".

Y todo esto se consigue por medio de la desmoralización y la propaganda machacona y constante y, sobre todo, gracias al chantaje afectivo-sexual: Si osas decir que cualquier post-modernez rebuznada por una cateta es eso, una memez y un absurdo, eres tildado de machista y de fascista.

Y los parguelas y nacional-pagafantas temen, como niños, ser señalados por las niñas de este demencial patio de colegio.
Así estamos como estamos.


----------



## Sardónica (13 Mar 2022)

Se les ve con retraso.
Soros tirando de tontos y enfermos mentales para lo suyo.

Que gran persona.


----------



## butricio (13 Mar 2022)

Pues yo me la apretaba


----------



## ashe (13 Mar 2022)

Mira si el sistema ha muerto de éxito que permite a esas dos basuras vivir con unas condiciones que nunca podrían haber soñado en tiempos mas sanos


----------



## XRL (14 Mar 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Al César lo que es del César y esta pava esta buena que te cagas (pese a su extraño rostro) y el tipo es un bigardo de cuidado...eso si, entre los dos ni media neurona.
> 
> P.d: esta gente defiende de verdad la basura en la que cree no como la chusma del psoe o de potemos.



2 personas del montón,una es puta y el otro su chulo,fin

pd:ya hay que estar desesperao para pagar por follarse a esa xD


----------



## B. Golani (14 Mar 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> será uno de sus clientes. Ejerce como prostituta desde hace 2 años mínimo



la pute de les gallines


----------



## Decipher (14 Mar 2022)

El gallo violadoooooooor es un macho opresooooooooor


----------



## TylerDurden99 (14 Mar 2022)

Se la trinca claramente


----------



## burbucoches (14 Mar 2022)

El cerdo biolon ya la a dao


----------



## Mdutch (14 Mar 2022)

Si querian ser el Team Rocket les falta un gato.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Mar 2022)

La chica tiene una voltereta. Lo que los maricones de bocs preferis a vuestro amado LiDl Santivago de runer en pantalones cortos con una camiseta del ejercito apañol.


----------



## Johnsons (14 Mar 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Al César lo que es del César y esta pava esta buena que te cagas (pese a su extraño rostro) y el tipo es un bigardo de cuidado...eso si, entre los dos ni media neurona.
> 
> P.d: esta gente defiende de verdad la basura en la que cree no como la chusma del psoe o de potemos.



Haz un CSI hasta encontrar su _book profesional_ y verás que ni con todo el PS del mundo la chica "está buena que te cagas".

Joder, los burbujos nuncafollistas y sus estándares...


----------



## NXT (14 Mar 2022)

WN62 dijo:


> Muy pobre performance. Él tiene que meterse más en el papel de huelebragas y ella ya cansa en el rol de malota/comprometida: 0.5/10.



Al final no es otra cosa que un negocio más, aparte de el de prostituirse.


----------



## .AzaleA. (14 Mar 2022)

Pffffff, qué pereza.

Desde luego que, entre esta mujer y la de la bici de Murcia, los burbujos ya tenéis ídolas femeninas para despotricar a gusto.


----------



## Akira. (14 Mar 2022)

Que cutrada de vídeo, lo peor es que se les hace demasiado caso, así nos va.


----------



## trolero (14 Mar 2022)

Ser vegan es un mínimo, no un mérito, dice...

Le recomiendo que vaya a por nota y deje de comer, absolutamente, durante 4 meses. Yo me encargo de grabarle el cum laude en su tumba.


----------



## perrosno (14 Mar 2022)

Pronto en sus pantallas de web porn de confianza


----------



## midelburgo (14 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor es que se vayan los dos de mercenarios a ucrania. Se los cargarian sus propios compañeros.


----------



## elchicho47 (14 Mar 2022)

Jajaja HDP , Es una lumi


----------



## elmegaduque (14 Mar 2022)

Pues a la mema melafo.


----------



## cerilloprieto (14 Mar 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> El cerdo biolon ya la a dao



Así es su clientela.


----------



## pioneer (14 Mar 2022)

Se les ve muy amenazantes. Como que quieren que reconsidere mi posición de comerme un bistec de ternera.

Pues menos el viernes que es el día que el Señor ha marcado para que no comamos carne, el resto me voy a poner las botas a su salud. A mi solo me oprime el cinturón después dl banquete que me voy a zampar.


----------



## pioneer (14 Mar 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Así es su clientela.



En algo tiene razón, nuestra especie no habrá hecho las cosas tan bien cuando personajes como ella son el subproducto de millonesde años de evolución.


----------



## mullban (14 Mar 2022)

Pues mira, por esta vez y sin que sirva de precedentes yo estoy de acuerdo con ellos.

Posiciónate y... DUCHA. ¡Sí!


----------



## cerilloprieto (14 Mar 2022)

pioneer dijo:


> En algo tiene razón, nuestra especie no habrá hecho las cosas tan bien cuando personajes como ella son el subproducto de millonesde años de evolución.



Está comprobado que cada cierto tiempo, hacen un borrado o "limpia" de civilizaciones cuando éstas alcanzan un nivel, que las devuelven a la animalada. La pregunta es quién lo orquesta desde hace por lo menos decenas de miles de años.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Mar 2022)

Tu alucinas, no tienes ni idea de hasta donde llega la huelebragez de la gente

Hasta duermen con ellas y no se las follan


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Mar 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Se ha buscado un gallo, lleva hasta cresta jaja



Claro, para violarlo ella a el y así devolvernos algo a los machos heterovioladores de "gallinas"


----------



## Alberto Liberto (14 Mar 2022)

Rara ideología esa de fustigarse por, en teoría ser un privilegiado, adorando a "les", en teoría privilegiadas y pidiendo perdón por ello.

El castillo se cae cuando por ejemplo una mujer negra es rica o una manada de delfines macho cualquiera violan repetidamente a una delfina, cosa bastante habitual en esa especie.

Pero claro, es lo que tiene ser cuadriculado.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (14 Mar 2022)

He visto el video comiendome un buen bacalao.
Ahora me sabe mejor.


----------



## .Kaikus (15 Mar 2022)

A las mariscadas, camaradas veganos !!!.  

PD- Los tipicos guarros de las grandes ciudades.


----------

